# Sysdeo Eclipse Tomcat  Plugin



## fritzle (9. Okt 2006)

Ich habe ein ganz simples Problem:
- Habe Eclipse 3.2.1
- Tomcat 5.5...
- Sysdeo Eclipse Tomcat Launcher plugin installiert

Was kann man hier falsch machen? Bzw. Warum sehe ich kein Tomcat plugin?
Unter Window/Preferences gibt es keinen Tomcat Eintrag?
Ich habe das Sysdeo Eclipse Tomcat Launcher plugin (verschiedene Versionen) in das Eclipse plugin verzeichnis entpackt?

Danke


----------



## jollyroger (10. Okt 2006)

http://www.keyboardsamurais.de/mt/archives/000050.html

Probier es mal nach dem tutorial hier, da kann wirklich nichts schiefgehen.....


----------

